# Making rugs from old jeans



## Olivia67

Does anyone know how to make knotted rugs from old jeans? I saw the book at Wal-Mart but didn't have the money for it at the time and now they don't have it anymore. I don't want to make the oval rugs, I don't think I could fit them into the washer and we have five dogs so everything has to be washable here. Lately I've been ripping my jeans, I buy them at the Salvation Army so they aren't expensive but I'd still like to do something with them. Any suggestions....


Olivia67


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

here's at least one link to various types of rugmaking instructions:http://www.sandpoint.net/~rafter4/braids.html

You could try braiding (real easy, and it's possible to do a square, but kind of difficult with braiding, but rounds are easy  ).

what about weaving? pretty easy to make a frame the size of the small rug you want. (4 boards nailed together with nails on the "north/south" boards for the warp threads to go on). Use some cotton string if you don't have cotton rug warp. then weave with your strips of jeans.

If you have access to a rug canvas, or burlap, you can do a REALLY nice hooked rug using jeans. There are links to instructions on the above rug making page.


----------



## Olivia67

Thank you very much for the link. I'll study it and see if I can find something easy.

Olivia67


----------



## Lynn Bodoni

I'd suggest a rag quilt for your jeans. Rag quilts need to be washed anyway, and with jeans don't need any batting. You might also look up the rug book at your local library, or on eBay or Amazon (which lists used books as well as new).


----------



## dirty fingers

rugs made out of old jeans sound wonderful...i might have to keep it in mind to try.....i remember my great grandma cutting bread bags into strips and making a rug with them....prob woud be along the same lines


----------



## Olivia67

We don't actually have a library that will allow me to use their resources. We live in a rural area and there is a library about ten miles away but when I asked how to get a card I was told it would be $400.00! Apparently we don't pay taxes for that town so they won't let me use their library. I was shocked because we have a 67% illiteracy rate out here. Maybe I should figure out how to start my own library! Silly isn't it? 

Olivia67


----------



## Lynn Bodoni

Hmmmm, I'll bet that the library will allow you to read its books, even if you can't check them out without paying for the card. I don't know how many books I've skimmed in the library over the years. I also read magazines in the library. There are a few magazines I have subscriptions to, but since I don't want to keep most magazines in my house, I read them at the library. Of course, I'm an extremely fast reader, so this is not a problem for me.

I've also browsed the stacks at a few college libraries. They tend to have magazines and books that public libraries usually don't.

I know that some library systems will let you trade your time for a library card. If you volunteer X number of hours at the library, you could earn a card. It's something to look into. I've done some volunteering at a library, it's not really that difficult.


----------



## troy n sarah tx

I know my grandma use to get rectangle rugs made out of the jeans, it looked like they were cut into strips and then weaved together with about 100 peices of thick thread or yarn with one peice in and the next in line out and so on. It shouldn't be that hard to do. Look up "rag rugs" for more online information.


----------



## ilovetodig

I have seen them cut into strips and crocheted into rugs. I don't know how to crochet, so I can't tell you how but look up crocheted rugs and see what you come up with. It must take an awful big hook, though.


----------



## mtnest

I have made a few patchwork style rugs from jeans. Just put a thin layer of batting between the jean patch top and the jean strip bottom. Leave about 6 inches unsewn at the ends and cut into "tassle" ends. They are reversable and wash well.


----------



## QuiltingLady2

Olivia67 said:


> Does anyone know how to make knotted rugs from old jeans? I saw the book at Wal-Mart but didn't have the money for it at the time and now they don't have it anymore. I don't want to make the oval rugs, I don't think I could fit them into the washer and we have five dogs so everything has to be washable here. Lately I've been ripping my jeans, I buy them at the Salvation Army so they aren't expensive but I'd still like to do something with them. Any suggestions....
> 
> 
> Olivia67



Yes, there is a very old style of looming old/used fabrics called Twinning. You can google the book or go to your local library to get the information. My H made me a twinned rug loom and I use leftover or 'found' fabrics to make rugs for our home and for gifts.


----------



## Olivia67

You guys are a wealth of knowlege!! Thanks so much.

Olivia67


----------



## Amylb999

I'm making a braided rug with strips of old jeans. My family has been great at contributing to my supplies. It's been a while since I've had time to work on it though.

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Maura

67% illiteracy!!!!!!!

Isn't there a Literacy project in your area? 1-800-LITERACY


----------



## PETSNEGGS

amy it is beautiful


----------



## sss3

Amy - how did you get your rug to lay flat? I tried something similar and it buckled. Ripped it out and have done nothing more to it. Advice please??


----------



## Amylb999

you have to make sure you turn the corners. For example, as you are braiding left-right-left-right you braid right-right to make your braid turn. (or left-left to go the other direction) I hope that makes sense, I tried Google and couldn't find anything that showed how to do the corners.


----------



## Sticklady

Does any one have any pics of their jean quilts?

I have been saving our worn out jeans for quite a while. I have been wanting to make a jean quilt, I am just not sure what the size of the squares should be. I am not the best sewer, but I thought that may add to the 'charm' of the quilt 

We are still on dial up out here and have an extremely slow connection so I can't get many of the craft web sites to load fully where I can see all the instructions / and get ideas for a beginner.

Thanks 
---

Amy, your rug is beautiful, I think you should hang it up on the wall instead of walking on it !!! That would be pretty either plain on the wall or attached to a small quilt rack.

Linda


----------



## Bricore

A good friend of mine makes jean quilts and rag quilts.

Here is a link to her first Rag quilt (if you click on the papper it'll show you just how to do it.)
http://mshdking.blogspot.com/2008/04/my-first-rag-quilt.html

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------

